
Interview with Andrew Ng [audio] - dpflan
https://behindthetech.libsynpro.com/003-andrew-ng-influential-leader-in-artificial-intelligence
======
iamrobschiavone
Andrew Ng shares his impressive knowledge on Coursera (which he is a co-
founder of). For those interested:

\- [https://www.coursera.org/learn/machine-
learning](https://www.coursera.org/learn/machine-learning) (Machine Learning
Course)

\- [https://www.coursera.org/specializations/deep-
learning](https://www.coursera.org/specializations/deep-learning) (Deep
Learning Specialization)

~~~
madeuptempacct
I didn't find the machine-learning course to be that great, but I don't know
anything about machine learning.

~~~
odyssey7
Additional perspective: I consider it to be the best online course that I've
taken. (I've taken a dozen or so.)

------
dpflan
I'm curious about the submission's title change which was originally more
informative about context (who is interviewing, blurb about interviewee, etc):
Is it useful to know that the interviewer is Kevin Scott CTO of Microsoft?
Does that change the style of the interview? Is it useful to know who Andrew
Ng is?

------
hammeiam
First question: "So you grew up... in Asia?"

